# Multiple Occupancy "Zones" in a 2-unit "Seperated" Building



## Nikcountryan (Jul 21, 2018)

*Short:*
The building we are located in supports 2-units; 3125sq/ft each. The two units are separated with a wall extending to the roof and they each have their own main entrance and a rear emergency exit.

_My business is considered both A-3 and M. The building itself is considered "separated" however, does this mean I have to have a fire barrier in my own unit to separate my A-3 and M occupancy spaces as well?_

*Long:*
I am in the process of opening a retail shop that includes a game room with tables and booths. 

In my half of the building there are two "rooms" where the larger will be used as retail space and the smaller (900sq/ft+) will be a game room. The existing wall was not intended as a fire wall or fire barrier; the wall is being left in place because it makes a nice transition between the two spaces. It has a 8ft by 5ft opening/pass through in which our back counter/counter will be adjacent to and a 6ft wide entry way, no door.

While working with planning at city hall; originally they stated that an additional door at the rear, by the existing emergency exit would be required. This would increase the maximum occupancy from 49 to 299. 

City planning called me and added that we would need to install a membrane or fire barrier in the ceiling to the roof if we wanted to extend occupancy to 49.

Side question: If there was not a wall originally separating the two occupancy zones on my side, would I have had to build a wall anyways? 

Side question: Do I have to strip the existing wall down to the studs and rebuild it; or just the ceiling barrier?


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2018)

Interesting 

Which building code and year edition are you under??


You are doing a change of use/ occupancy.

Sounds like spend money on a code consultant to help you. It sounds like it will save you money in the long run.


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2018)

https://www.mboia.org/documents/2017/2015-IBC-Mixed-Occupancies.pdf

check starting on page 14, may apply


https://www.mboia.org/documents/2017/2015-IBC-Mixed-Occupancies.pdf


There will be others posting that can give you a solid answer.


----------



## Nikcountryan (Jul 21, 2018)

I am referring to the newest code; but it is an existing building. I do recall the city planner mentioning older code based on when the building was built or updated but I do not remember exactly.

Also, the space is zoned M currently and we would be using it as M, for more than 2/3rds of the space. 

My newest attempt at getting around fire barriers is making two game rooms, less than 750sq/ft each, and trying to apply this:
*303.1 Assembly Group A (as a whole)*

302.1.2 Small Assembly Spaces

The following rooms and spaces shall not be classified as Assembly occupancies:

2. A room or space used for assembly purposes that is less than 750 sq feet in an area and accessory to another occupancy shall be classified as group B occupancy* OR AS PART OF THAT OCCUPANCY.*

*-If we install a full separating wall between the game room and the 21+ game room with separate entrances from the retail side; neither exceeds 750sq/ft*

*-International Fire Code refers back to the IBC for occupancy types per section 3, which leads me to believe that our game room(s) can be classified as accessory assembly areas.*

*-And under section 508 Mixed Use and Occupancy:*

508.3.1 Accessory Occupancies

Accessory occupancies are those occupancies that are ancillary to the main occupancy of the building or portion thereof.

508.2.4 Separation of occupancies

No separation is required between accessory occupancies and the main occupancy.


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes if 750 or less sq ft you are not an assembly

You would be either a B or part of the M


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2018)

Ok what kind of reindeer games do you plan for these

“Game rooms”  ???


----------



## Nikcountryan (Jul 21, 2018)

Haha. It is a board game and anime shop with an in store board game library


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2018)

Nikcountryan said:


> Haha. It is a board game and anime shop with an in store board game library




Just wondering why the age limit 


*we install a full separating wall between the game room and the 21+ game room with separate entrances from the retail side; neither exceeds 750sq/ft*


----------



## Nikcountryan (Jul 22, 2018)

Understood


----------

